# SM Rescue Raffle Prizes...So Far in Week 2



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Welcome to week 2 of the SM Rescue raffle! To date, we have raised nearly $6700:aktion033: 

As a reminder, raffle tickets are $5 each for regular prizes and $25 for special prizes. Please remember to email me your receipt from the rescue organization you've donated to, so that I can issue your raffle tickets. In addition, if you are planning on donating any prizes, please send me a picture of the item. If you have any questions, please PM or email me. My email is: [email protected]

Here are the prizes so far:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Special Prize #1*

Special Prize #1

48x48 handmade Maltese Quilt designed by Lydia-donated by lydiatug (Lydia, Georgie Girl and Bayleigh)

Picture: Finished Quilt


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Special Prize #2*

Special Prize #2
Gen 7 Regal Plus Pet Stroller-donated by FurBabies (Deb, Dewey, Laurel, Violet and Harley)


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Special Prize #3*

Special Prize #3

53x40 (approximate) Handmade Quilt designed by Cindy-donated by Cyndrae (Cindy, Lilly and Daisy)

Picture: Almost Finished Quilt—Cindy will personalize for the winner


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Special Prize #4*

Special Prize #4

Amazon Gift Card $50 (equivalent if winner is international)-donated by wkomorow (Walter and Lucky)


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Regular Prize #1*

Regular Prize #1

Amazon Gift Card $25 (equivalent if winner is international)-donated by wkomorow (Walter and Lucky)


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Regular Prize #2*

Regular Prize #2

Amazon Gift Card $25 (equivalent if winner is international)-donated by wkomorow (Walter and Lucky)


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Regular Prize #3*

Regular Prize#3

Custom Tanner Tog’s Maltese Dress or Vest (Winners Choice)-Deisgned by Marti-donated by mdbflordia (Mags, Boo and Zach)

Picture of sample to Follow (trouble uploading)


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

kd1212 said:


> Regular Prize#3
> 
> Custom Tanner Tog’s Maltese Dress or Vest (Winners Choice)-Deisgned by Marti-donated by mdbflordia (Mags, Boo and Zach)
> 
> Picture of sample to Follow (trouble uploading)


Here is the picture (Sample)


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Regular Prize #4*

Regular Prize #4

Custom Tanner Tog’s Maltese Dress or Vest (Winners Choice)-Deisgned by Marti-donated by Sherry (Sherry, Riley and Sissy)

Picture is a sample


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Regular Prize #5*

Regular Prize #5

Custom Tanner Tog’s Maltese Dress or Vest (Winners Choice)-Deisgned by Marti-donated by Snowball Pie’s Mommi (Marie and Snowaball)


picture is a sample


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Regular Prize #6*

Regular Prize #6

Custom Tanner Tog’s Maltese Dress or Vest (Winners Choice)-Deisgned by Marti-donated by Snowball Pie’s Mommi (Marie and Snowaball)

Pictures are samples


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Regular Prize #7*

Regular Prize #7

Custom Tanner Tog’s Maltese Dress or Vest (Winners Choice)-Deisgned by Marti-donated by Snowball Pie’s Mommi (Marie and Snowaball)


Picture of sample (PICTURE TO FOLLOW--TROUBLE UPLOADING!!!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Sorry guys, i'm having trouble uploading photos on the site--contacting administrator and will continue posting the other 6 regular prizes


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

OH WOW! 
Such great prizes! How fun!

Kim, I just sent you an email with prize donations and receipt of donation to Maltese rescue. Please let me know if you do not get it.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

maddysmom said:


> OH WOW!
> Such great prizes! How fun!
> 
> Kim, I just sent you an email with prize donations and receipt of donation to Maltese rescue. Please let me know if you do not get it.


Thanks Joanne, I did get your email--thanks so much for participating!!! xoxoxo


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Love the prizes!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Maglily said:


> Love the prizes!


Aren't they great? I'm sure we'll get more!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

kd1212 said:


> Regular Prize #7
> 
> Custom Tanner Tog’s Maltese Dress or Vest (Winners Choice)-Deisgned by Marti-donated by Snowball Pie’s Mommi (Marie and Snowaball)
> 
> ...


Kim, are you using a photo hosting site (such as Photobucket) or uploading direct from your computer? I find it easier to use Photobucket. Also, there is a limit to the amount of attachments you can have on SM. You may know this, I'm mentioning it just in case.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks Sylvie. I didn't know, but did a little research and concluded that might be the issue. I've spoken with Lynn and she's going to help grant me access to continue to post attachments, but in the meantime, I'm going to post the rest of the prizes and Lynn will add the attachments!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

kd1212 said:


> Thanks Sylvie. I didn't know, but did a little research and concluded that might be the issue. I've spoken with Lynn and she's going to help grant me access to continue to post attachments, but in the meantime, I'm going to post the rest of the prizes and Lynn will add the attachments!


:aktion033: I have another prize to offer...will send pics in two days. The toy prize is MiMi's favorites...the ones she really loves.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Sylie said:


> :aktion033: I have another prize to offer...will send pics in two days. The toy prize is MiMi's favorites...the ones she really loves.


Thanks Sylvie!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Great prizes! :chili:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Regular Prize #8

Dog Leash Holder-donated by mdbflorida (Mags, Boo and Zach)


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Regular Prize #9

Yeti Chew (for large dog) and an Etta Says Crunchy Duck Chew-donated by [email protected] (Harvey and Sophie)


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Regular Prize #10 

6 toys (3 Teeney Tiney Kong toys and 3 Sineez –donated by Sylvie (Sylvie and Mimi)


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Regular Prize #11

#11 Hip Doggie Harness/Leash Size XXS-donated by Maddy’s Mom (Joanne, Lacie and Suki)


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Regular Prize #12

#12 Hip Doggie Harness/Leash Size XXS-donated by Maddy’s Mom (Joanne, Lacie and Suki)


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Regular Prize #13 

Stainless Steel "Stay Dry” Water Bowl-donated by Plenty Pets 20 (Edie, Emma, Happy, Hope, Indy, Mickey, Rosie, Toby)


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Regular Prize #14

Stainless Steel "Stay Dry” Water Bowl-donated by Plenty Pets 20 (Edie, Emma, Happy, Hope, Indy, Mickey, Rosie, Toby)


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Kim is over her limit of attachments for this thread, so she has kindly forwarded me the pictures. At first I though I would be able to post an attachment to Kim's description post, but apparently that's still considered one of Kim's attachments. So I copied and pasted her prize description into my own post and was able to upload the pictures. So don't be confused if you see a prize posted by me -- Kim's still in charge of this year's raffle and she will alert me when we need to post a new picture of the prizes.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thank you Lynn for your help!

SM members--keep the donations and prize donations coming!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*And Kim's doing a FANTASTIC job in coordinating the Raffle. I can't tell you how much I appreciate Kim for doing this for SM. I know how time consuming the Raffle is, and I know that Kim is very anxious that this year's raffle is a success. And believe me -- it's a huge success!!!*


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

When is the deadline to buy tickets. I have to donate for every halloween picture submitted for the video.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

October 31st!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Special Prize #5*

Special Prize #5

Susan Lanci Bed (winner chooses color)-donated by Lacie’s Mom (Lynn, Lacie, Breeze and Secret)


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Special Prize #6*

Special Prize #6

Susan Lanci Leash and Harness (winner chooses color and style)-donated by Lacie’s Mom (Lynn, Lacie, Breeze and Secret)


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Regular #15*

Regular Prize #15

$25 Gift Certificates for AMAR's Stephanie Smaltz Hair Bows (winner's choice of ribbon and bows)-donated by Snowbody (Susan and Tyler)


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Regular Prize #16*

Regular Prize #16

$25 Gift Certificates for AMAR's Stephanie Smaltz Hair Bows (winner's choice of ribbon and bows)-donated by Snowbody (Susan and Tyler)


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Pictures to follow from Lynn:aktion033:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Woo Hoo!!
Awesome prizes so far...keep it going!!! :chili::chili::dothewave::chili::chili:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

:dothewave:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

kd1212 said:


> Regular Prize #15
> 
> $25 Gift Certificates for AMAR's Stephanie Smaltz Hair Bows (winner's choice of ribbon and bows)-donated by Snowbody (Susan and Tyler)


Here are the pictures


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

kd1212 said:


> Regular Prize #16
> 
> $25 Gift Certificates for AMAR's Stephanie Smaltz Hair Bows (winner's choice of ribbon and bows)-donated by Snowbody (Susan and Tyler)


Here are the pictures


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi Everyone!

I now have the ability to attach pictures with the corresponding description of the prizes:chili::chili::chili:

Thank you Lynn for your help yesterday and for your support and faith in me to run the raffle:wub:

Keep the donations coming:aktion033:

xo
Kim and Tyler


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Yippeeeeee, NOW I'm excited!!!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Regular Prize #17*

Regular Prize #17

8x10 Custom Made Wood Picture Frame (4x6 picture insert)-donated by kd1212
(Kim and Tyler)


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Regular Prize #18*

Regular Prize #18

FouFou "Monkey" PJs--size med-donated by kd1212 (Kim and Tyler)


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

kd1212 said:


> Special Prize #5
> 
> Susan Lanci Bed (winner chooses color)-donated by Lacie’s Mom (Lynn, Lacie, Breeze and Secret)


Here are the pictures


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

kd1212 said:


> Special Prize #6
> 
> Susan Lanci Leash and Harness (winner chooses color and style)-donated by Lacie’s Mom (Lynn, Lacie, Breeze and Secret)


Here are the pictures:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

kd1212 said:


> Regular Prize #7
> 
> Custom Tanner Tog’s Maltese Dress or Vest (Winners Choice)-Deisgned by Marti-donated by Snowball Pie’s Mommi (Marie and Snowaball)
> 
> ...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

What great prizes!!:chili::chili: This is such a win/win raffle!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Regular Prize #19*

Regular Prize #19

2016 Metropolitan Maltese Rescue (MMR) calendar (when it becomes available-around 11/2015)-donated by mom2Bijou (Tammy, Benny and Emma)

Picture of the 2015 cover


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Regular Prize #20*

Regular Prize #20

2016 AMAR calendar-donated by Snowbody (Susan and Tyler)


Picture of 2016 cover


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Regular Prize #21*

Regular Prize #21

2016 AMAR calendar-donated by Snowbody (Susan and Tyler)


Picture of 2016 cover


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I sent you a email Kim, hope you get the pictures of what I am donating


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I sent you a email Kim, hope you get the pictures of what I am donating


I got it and emailed you back with a couple of questions!!!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Regular Prize #22*

Regular Prize #22

Pink dress size small-donated by Matilda's mommy(Paula, Maddie and Matilda)


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Regular Prize #23*

Regular Prize #23

Pink coat size small-donated by Matilda's mommy (Paula, Maddie and Matilda)


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Regular Prize #24*

Regular Prize #24

"Dog House" bed-donated by Matilda's mommy (Paula, Maddie and Matilda)


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Just bumping up to remind you that we're at the halfway point in the raffle. As you can see, we've got some amazing prizes, so send in your donations for not only this worthy cause, but for the chance to win some amazing prizes-note the deadline is October 31. My email is [email protected]


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Special Prize #7*

Special Prize #7

Bark n Bag Carrier-donated by Sherry (Sherry, Riley, and Sissy)


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

kd1212 said:


> Special Prize #1
> 
> 48x48 handmade Maltese Quilt designed by Lydia-donated by lydiatug (Lydia, Georgie Girl and Bayleigh)
> 
> Picture: Finished Quilt


I was soooo lucky to win the beautiful quilt that Lydia so lovingly made for the rescue raffle last year! And, now Snowball and I snuggle up in it all the time.:wub:

Now ... I see the quilt Lydia made for this year ... and, although I will probably sound greedy ... I would love to win this one, too! I love the colors that would go beautifully in our family room. And, I especially love the adorable Malt's that look like puppies ... I love them!:wub: I love the quilt!:wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

:wub:Another beautiful quilt ... I love the colors. I love the quilt.:wub:

Beautiful quilt, Cindy.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I was soooo lucky to win the beautiful quilt that Lydia so lovingly made for the rescue raffle last year! And, now Snowball and I snuggle up in it all the time.:wub:
> 
> Now ... I see the quilt Lydia made for this year ... and, although I will probably sound greedy ... I would love to win this one, too! I love the colors that would go beautifully in our family room. And, I especially love the adorable Malt's that look like puppies ... I love them!:wub: I love the quilt!:wub:


Marie,

Don't forget, you're in the running--you've got a special prize raffle ticket!

xoxo
Kim


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Regular Prize #26*

Regular Prize # 26

Hand painted Maltese on Luau Beverage Holder-donated by Plenty Pets 20 (Edie, Emma, Happy, Hope, Indy, Mickey, Rosie, Toby)


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Regular Prize #27*

Regular Prize #27

Custom Dog Tags Designed and Donated by michellerobinson (Michelle, Amber, Emily, Sasha and Lil Bit	)


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Regular Prize #28*

Regular Prize #28

Custom Dog Tags Designed and Donated by michellerobinson (Michelle, Amber, Emily, Sasha and Lil Bit	)


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Beautiful....more awesome prizes!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

So many great prizes!!!


----------



## rrwtrw (Dec 23, 2008)

Donated! Great news that the raffle is so successful so far!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

rrwtrw said:


> Donated! Great news that the raffle is so successful so far!


Got it Terre and processed! Thanks so much for participating!!!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Bumping up...10 days to go...


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I just donated too...will be sending e-mails shortly!!!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Awesome! Thank you!



lydiatug said:


> I just donated too...will be sending e-mails shortly!!!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Special Prize#8*

Special Prize #8

Maltese Purse-donated by Plenty Pets 20 (Edie, Emma, Happy, Hope, Indy, Mickey, Rosie, Toby)


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I was looking for the totals so far, I will keep searching


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I posted it in the 10 days left, but as of last night 10/21--$7880



mdbflorida said:


> I was looking for the totals so far, I will keep searching


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I just sent my emails with my prize donation....and receipt for AMAR donation!!:chili:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Special Prize #9*

Special Prize #9

Snoozer Lookout Car Seat (small)-donated by A Team (Pat, Archie, Ava and Abbey)


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Regular Prize #25*

Regular Prize #25

12 Egyptian Baby Washcloths and Eyewash-donated by Sylvie (Sylvie and Mimi)


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bumping! Such great prizes!! Hoping that more donations will come in.:chili:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Snowbody said:


> Bumping! Such great prizes!! Hoping that more donations will come in.:chili:


Thanks Susan!!!

A reminder that October 31 is the deadline--I'll make 12am pacific!!! Keep donating!!!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

4 Days left, keep the donations coming:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

3 more days...


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Regular Prize #29*

Regular Prize #29

Doghouse Bed and Stuffed Lamb Toy-donated by donnad (Donna, Chloe and Summer)


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

kd1212 said:


> Regular Prize #29
> 
> Doghouse Bed and Stuffed Lamb Toy-donated by donnad (Donna, Chloe and Summer)


That's the cutest doghouse bed I've ever seen!!!! And lambchop is a big favorite with Maltese. I think they think they're their pups. :chili::chili: This is such a great raffle. I just won't show my DH how many times I've donated to the rescues....until tax time. B)


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I love that bed too! And Sissy has lamb chop and loves her!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

kd1212 said:


> Regular Prize #29
> 
> Doghouse Bed and Stuffed Lamb Toy-donated by donnad (Donna, Chloe and Summer)


How cute!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

kd1212 said:


> Regular Prize #25
> 
> 12 Egyptian Baby Washcloths and Eyewash-donated by Sylvie (Sylvie and Mimi)


Great prize!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

kd1212 said:


> Regular Prize #29
> 
> Doghouse Bed and Stuffed Lamb Toy-donated by donnad (Donna, Chloe and Summer)


. Now that's a cute bed


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Really cute!!! Such great prizes overall!


----------

